
Class Action over Broken iPhone 4, 4s, and 5 Power Finally Proceeding to Trial - benologist
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/04/24/iphone-4-4s-5-power-button-defect-trial/
======
benologist

         Apple is accused of "deceptive" or "fraudulent" business 
         practices, breach of warranty, and violating multiple 
         California consumer laws. 
    

Hopefully this court case acknowledges it's become standard for Apple to lie
about hardware problems.

